# What Beverages Do You Have In Your Refrigerator?



## mossystate (May 25, 2006)

Name all the liquids in there right now.I have milk..tomato juice..orange juice..apple juice..sparkling waters..champagne..white wine..and one ancient Corona..


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 25, 2006)

2% milk
Silk Soy Milk, plain
Orange Juice
Grapefruit Juice
Banana Milk (can't recommend)
Mango Nectar
Trader Joe's spicier version of V-8 (can't recall the name, Garden Patch, maybe?)
Tomato Juice (very old unopened bottle left over from a party and destined for the trash)
Couple of Rolling Rocks
Brooklyn Brewery Weissebock (taking to a cook-out this weekend)

Edited to add: Iced Coffee


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 25, 2006)

Milk, Coke Zero, Diet Dr. Pepper, Kroger brand Diet Iced Tea, Iced Mint Tea, All Sport, Capri Sun, bottled water, Smirnoff Ice, Jack Daniel's Lynchburg Lemonade, and Miller Lite


----------



## jcas50 (May 25, 2006)

Cook's Champagne, Gatorade, 2 Snapple Peach Ice Teas, gallon milk, gallon water, half gallon Tropicana pulp free orange juice. There is also coconut syrup, chocolate syrup, coffee syrup and strawberry syrup.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 25, 2006)

Let's see....there is water, milk, crystal light lemonade, green tea, coke, diet dr. pepper, root beer, sprite, mango juice and several bottles of wine. Oops...forgot the OJ.
Stacey


----------



## lizzy (May 25, 2006)

Orange juice, milk, bottled water, ice tea, gatorade, white wine, beer, lemonade, and several bottles of flavored seltzer


----------



## JoyJoy (May 25, 2006)

1/2 gallon of Whole Milk

100% pure cranberry juice

Ice cold water

Apple Cider Vinegar (mix with water and honey....GREAT for digestion (esp heartburn) and a little pick-me-up!)

A cheap merlot


----------



## jamie (May 25, 2006)

Organic 1% Milk (J's)
Generic Skim Milk (mine)
Tropicana Fiber+Orange Juice
Water
Minute Maid Sugar Free Cherry Limeade
V-8
Sour Mix
Margarita Mix
Jim Beam
Bailey's
DiSaronno
Couple of old half empty wine bottles

The list is really funny, because it makes us look like bigger lushes than we are. We almost never drink. So we just keep it in the fridge for when the mood strikes. The amaretto has been there for almost 2 years, the Baileys was a Christmas/Birthday gift from my boss and the whiskey I do keep on hand for a whiskey sour on particulary foul days, maybe once every couple of months. I think there is some rum in the freezer...I bought it for some cake.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 25, 2006)

1/2 Gallon of Half and Half
1 Gallon of Milk
Vanilla Soy Milk
1/2 bottle of Muscato <with my name on it>
Diet Dr Pepper
Vault 0
Yogurt Smoothies. Banana Strawberry
1 Miller Lite , can, undetermined origin 
Crystal light Sunrise Orange 1/2 gallon
Crystal Light Sunrise Ruby Red Grapefruit 1/2 gallon
1 Coke Blak
3 Dasani Bottled Waters
2 Diet Black Cherry Vanilla Diet Cokes
Iced Tea<unsweetened Tzao - Awake>

Very little actual food in there, just drinks.


----------



## Carrie (May 25, 2006)

Water
1% milk
Low Sodium V-8
Sun tea I made
Grapefuit juice
An open bottle of wine that's been there for 3 months
An unopened bottle of wine that's been there for 3 months





I need to go to the store.


----------



## Michelle (May 25, 2006)

Simply Limeade
Simply Lemonade
Sun Tea
Filtered Water
Skim Milk
Diet 7-Up
2 Beers (not mine)
Tomato Juice


----------



## jamie (May 25, 2006)

After getting in the fridge to get some water with dinner, I realized there was also buttermilk and some really old Kool-Aid :eat2:


----------



## missaf (May 25, 2006)

Lemonade
Champagne
Alaskan Amber Ale
Tomato Juice
Water
Lemon Juice
Pomegranate Juice


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

Skim milk, 1% milk, buttermilk, diet coke, coke zero, vault zero, vernors, diet barqs, coors, spicy V8, and pickle juice.


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 25, 2006)

1% milk
Real OJ (none of this stuff from concentrate)
water
Canadian Molsons (some friends from Ottawa brought us a case)
Export Molson
white wine - a Vouvray I believe
Tangerine Seltzer
Raspberry Seltzer
Tonic
Spicy V-8
one very old Magic Hat#9


----------



## Pink (May 25, 2006)

2% milk
orange pinapple juice
sweet tea
half a bottle of stale boone's farm strawberry hill


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Skim milk, 1% milk, buttermilk, diet coke, coke zero, vault zero, vernors, diet barqs, coors, spicy V8, and pickle juice.


Pickle juice..*L*...well..actually...when I was a kid, we would sometimes play 'communion' with white bread formed into 'hosts'..and...pickle juice for wine............after a VERY long mass, our tummies would hurt like hell....


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 25, 2006)

Pickle juice


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2006)

Bottled water
organic whole milk (roomie's)
Tropicana orange juice - lotsa pulp (sorry, JCas, lol)
Caffeine free Diet Pepsi
Diet "Wedge" (it's a Fresca- like soda)
Carbonated lemonade
iced tea
boxes of fruit punch made with 100% juice
coffee syrup
seltzer
Bolthouse Farms "Pefectly Protein" Vanilla Chai 
Bolthouse Farms "Perfectly Protein" Mocha Cappuccino
Bolthouse Farms Prickly Pear Cactus Lemonade


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2006)

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mossystate again._

mossy - I like this thread!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Pickle juice..*L*...well..actually...when I was a kid, we would sometimes play 'communion' with white bread formed into 'hosts'..and...pickle juice for wine............after a VERY long mass, our tummies would hurt like hell....



Sometimes I just really need a big swig of pickle juice.  But I really keep it onhand for recipes. Same goes for the buttermilk, Spicy V8, and the Coors.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

a gallon of spring water, a couple of bottles of water..and Low Carb Fuze *it's great..if you haven't tried it..TRY IT*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

Soymilk, Plain
Almond Milk
Half & Half
Soy Creamer
Skim Milk
1 Guinness
1 Fat Tire Ale
1 Btl. Sky River Mead
about 8 cans of Coke w/Lime


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

H2O
Flavered Water (Kiwi Strawberry) (White Grape)
Milk 
Orange Juice
Orange Pop
Grape Pop
Coca-cola
Diet Mountain Dew
Smirnoff Ice
Miller Lite
Bailey's Irish Cream
Long Island Iced Tea Mix
Bacardi Rum
Mountain Dew Energy Drink


----------



## Emma (May 26, 2006)

Skimmed milk
Orange juice
Banana milkshake mix
Stawberry milkshake mix
Bottled water


----------



## jamie (May 26, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Simply Limeade



I had some of this until the day before yesterday... I love that stuff. Yum


----------



## Michelle (May 26, 2006)

It's my new favorite, Jamie. I got it because they were out of lemonade. It puts the lemonade to shame.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 26, 2006)

OK, how many of you actually had to go LOOK in your fridge? Me, I knew mine without looking.

I am guessing most of us did not have to look. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Indy (May 26, 2006)

It really has a kick if you like lemon, comes in a liter glass bottle, unfortunatly I have to drive 50 miles to get it. Simple Limade rocks, Cold brew ice tea, real Coke, milk thats questionable, half/half thats almost over the edge. 2 old Mickey Malts and a Leinenguer from Wis. Oh and an unopen bottle of wine fro Mich. thats quite old.


----------



## moonvine (May 26, 2006)

Organic whole milk
Organic chocolate milk
A LOT of diet coke. 
Some Pete's Wicked Ale
Some Smirnoff Raspberry Twisters


----------



## MLadyJ (May 26, 2006)

Well let's see...
Milk 2 o/o, Tropicana sugar-free orangeade(my new favorite), diet pepsi, cran-blackberry juice, peach nectar, couple of bottles of corona and a rather dubious bottle of chocolate beer (yeah you read it right...it's hubby's but it sounds gross...)

I'm going to INDY's this weekend and since she said her 1/2 & 1/2 was questionable I guess I'll have to take some..chocolate coffee creamer..yummmm


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 26, 2006)

Water and juice. Anyone else sick of this nonsense that juice is liquid candy?


----------



## Tracyarts (May 26, 2006)

pomegranate juice sodas
glass-bottle cane sugar sweetened cokes from Mexico
hard cider
all juice cranberry juice cocktail
sparkling water
bloody mary mixer

and I think there is still milk in there unless hubby used it on cereal this morning.

Tracy


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, how many of you actually had to go LOOK in your fridge? Me, I knew mine without looking.
> 
> I am guessing most of us did not have to look. Or am I wrong?




Ummmm..are you suggesting that many of us open that refrigerator door....often??  


I knew what I had without looking..lol


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Water and juice. Anyone else sick of this nonsense that juice is liquid candy?


Some of it really is....tasty..but...pretty much crappy for you


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 26, 2006)

In small amounts, it's good for you, if you're drinking 100% juice. Unfortunately, most people are not thrilled with that.


----------



## Blake (May 26, 2006)

A pint of whole milk
Some rather poor apple cider
A couple of Heinekens
A couple of cans of guava nectar


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> In small amounts, it's good for you, if you're drinking 100% juice. Unfortunately, most people are not thrilled with that.


Juicy Juice is damn good for 100% juice..I love it..lol

Gotta love working with kids for years..lol


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, how many of you actually had to go LOOK in your fridge? Me, I knew mine without looking.
> 
> I am guessing most of us did not have to look. Or am I wrong?



Yep, I certainly did. :doh: 

:UPDATE:

I now also have ---> 

Juicy Juice (Punch) and (Grape)
Mello Yello
Pepsi


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, how many of you actually had to go LOOK in your fridge? Me, I knew mine without looking.
> 
> I am guessing most of us did not have to look. Or am I wrong?



I had to look. I'd forgotten the Coors and the V8.


----------



## rainyday (May 27, 2006)

1/2 gallon skim milk

1/2 gallon organic soy milk

1 Mackeson XXX Stout 
(8 months old and now there for good because it's a memento)

1 quart heavy cream, probably expired now 
(purchased to make BB's leek pie, but forgot to do it)

1 can of grapefruit juice concentrate (thawing)

May also be a hard cider on the bottom shelf

Rose's lime juice


And to answer SVS: Didn't have to actually look.


----------



## Friday (May 27, 2006)

Fat free milk
Diet Coke
Dr Pepper
Bottled water
O J
Cranberry juice
Bottle of Chardonnay
Bottle of Reisling


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 1, 2006)

2 litre Diet Pepsi
2 litre regular Coke
Half a gallon of milk- lowfat
1 gallon of bottled water
Iced Tea - Lipton


----------



## FitChick (Jun 3, 2006)

Water
Simply Limeade
Orange Juice
some new soda called Vault sugar free that my husband and son like
Grape Juice
Skim Milk
totally sugarless pomegranate juice from Trader Joe


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Orange Juice and Whole Milk


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 6, 2006)

Whole milk
Skim milk
Sugar Free Koolaid (my husband never grew out of it)
Apple juice
Iced Tea from trader Joes


----------



## Ash (Jun 6, 2006)

1% milk
Lactaid milk
Bottled Water
Diet Cherry Coke
Coke Zero
Sweet Tea
A couple bottles of Killian's
Orange juice
Apple juice
Tropicana Orchard Berry Juice--mmmm


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 6, 2006)

Poland Spring Distilled Water
A half gallon of half and half cream
one half empty bottle of Polar Diet Pomegranate soda
one half empty bottle of Coke Zero
3 cans of diet vanilla cherry Dr Pepper
7 cans of Diet Polar Orange Dry


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 6, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> ...A half gallon of half and half cream...



I knew there was something I loved about you 

A HALF GALLON!! oooooh!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 6, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> A half gallon of half and half cream


 
Agreed SVS! Does it come in any other size?


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 6, 2006)

Skim milk
Diet Snapple
Diet Coke
Some kinda flavored water
And, of course, beer.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 6, 2006)

I have limeade, Minute Maid Cherry Limeade, 100% whole milk, no skim or nonfat for me, Pepsi, Sierra Mist, Tropicana Orange Juice


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 6, 2006)

water & home made decaff green iced tea.

(diet soda is poison to my system)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 6, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Agreed SVS! Does it come in any other size?




OMG EP, you had a half gallon as well!

*faint*

I am definitely hanging out with the right people.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 6, 2006)

You should all thank me. I was going to tell you that you were thirsty and had to choose access to someone's fridge from this thread, but when I went to choose one for myself, I decided it was too hard!

So I'm not asking.

(but wouldn't mind some Bailey's from Jamie's fridge. shhh  )


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 7, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Agreed SVS! Does it come in any other size?



I wish it did. Then I wouldn't have to buy two.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> You should all thank me. I was going to tell you that you were thirsty and had to choose access to someone's fridge from this thread, but when I went to choose one for myself, I decided it was too hard!
> 
> So I'm not asking.
> 
> (but wouldn't mind some Bailey's from Jamie's fridge. shhh  )



I snuck a bottle of Smirnoff ice from Swamptoad's fridge and cups of Orchard Berry from Ashley's. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I snuck a bottle of Smirnoff ice from Swamptoad's fridge and cups of Orchard Berry from Ashley's. :eat2:



This morning I have a hankering for that spicy veggie juice from BB's fridge. Someone distract her so I can sneak in and get it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 7, 2006)

Half a jar of sun tea -- Market Spice tea rocks as sun tea!
Half gallon of Costco organic milk (which is actually very good)
Bottle of raspbery kefir
Half gallon of low pulp oj (Minute Maid, not Tropicana)
Jug of mead made by some friend of my brother in law's which I'm afraid to drink
A bottle of belgian ale with a cool label (not sure what kind it is but the label's pretty and it tastes pretty good)
Moosehead beer for Burtimus
Cranberry juice for my daughter
Britta filter pitcher nearly empty (must talk to my kids about refilling)
Bottle of concentrated black current juice from the UK that my daughter loves
Two Slim Fast (high protein) shakes


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2006)

Half a carton of half and half

a half gallon of 2% milk

orange juice

grape juice

nasty red koolaid for visiting nieces and nephews

apple juice

V8 low sodium juice

A half empty bottle of Diet Rite Tangerine (MINE, MINE ALLLLL MINE!)

LOL, Kara


----------



## Cat (Jun 7, 2006)

1% Milk
Orange Juice
Simply Limeade
Coffee syrup mix...it's not ready to drink, but can be at a moment's notice!
Coke in cans
Root Beer in cans
Mountain Dew in cans
Carrot juice

Edited to add:
Orange Carrot SoBe
Cranberry (something) SoBe
Bottled water


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 7, 2006)

1 jug ice water

1 half full gallon of milk

1 container Crystal light fruit punch

Sam Adams beer

Several cans of soda, Diet Mountain Dew, Pepsi, And Nestea cans (left over from a cook out we had memorial day)

1 bottle of a reisling wine (- 1 glass)

1 bottle of lemon juice

we also have a mini fridge in our rec room , specifically for holding beer for my BF and there are probaby 20 cans in it.

Of course this was all there the day I left for Utah...no clue what will be there when I get home....only thing i can guarantee is the bottle of wine.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> You should all thank me. I was going to tell you that you were thirsty and had to choose access to someone's fridge from this thread, but when I went to choose one for myself, I decided it was too hard!
> 
> So I'm not asking.
> 
> (but wouldn't mind some Bailey's from Jamie's fridge. shhh  )



Its nice to know I am not the only one that loves Baileys


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 7, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Name all the liquids in there right now.I have milk..tomato juice..orange juice..apple juice..sparkling waters..champagne..white wine..and one ancient Corona..



Hmmmm...let's see:

I've got a gallon of 2% milk, a few cartons of OJ, a bottle of V-8, a bottle of apple/cranberry juice, a pitcher of Brita water, a few cans of Mountain Dew and I think that's it.



Dennis


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

1 or 2% milk, a pitcher of ice water, 2 hard ciders I bought and the remains of a 6 pack of lager that a gent brought over.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> 1 or 2% milk, a pitcher of ice water, 2 hard ciders I bought and the remains of a 6 pack of lager that a gent brought over.



A gent? A GENT??? *I WANT DETAILS!*

Who is he? What were you wearing? How did you meet? Did you have sex? Have you ever had sex with him? What does he look like? How old is he? Where is he from? Is he a good kisser? Democrat? Republican? How many inches? Is he on any medications? Where was his mother born?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 7, 2006)

1 % milk; skim is just too watery.
Fresca in a 2L bottle
Juicy Juice orange-tangerine
wine coolers
beer
variety of diet pops; black cherry, peach, and original Fresca; Sprite Zero; 7 Up Plus; diet Mug root beer
Regular pop for Frank
brewed iced tea with honey
flavored coffee syrups (sugar free)
Propel waters


----------



## Roxanna (Jun 7, 2006)

*snicker*

Ive just moved into my new sleepout, and for the first time in my life .. I have a fridge THATS ALL MINE!! :wubu: 

I moved in last night, so, I have a bottle of cold water, a bottle of organic apple juice and left over potato and gravey (it counts as a beverage  ).

Ill let you know if any thing more interesting comes into my fridge tomorrow .. shopping day :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> A gent? A GENT??? *I WANT DETAILS!*
> 
> Who is he? What were you wearing? How did you meet? Did you have sex? Have you ever had sex with him? What does he look like? How old is he? Where is he from? Is he a good kisser? Democrat? Republican? How many inches? Is he on any medications? Where was his mother born?



Hee hee, SVS. All you forgot was, "PM me now!!"


----------



## Jes (Jun 8, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> A gent? A GENT??? *I WANT DETAILS!*
> 
> Who is he? What were you wearing? How did you meet? Did you have sex? Have you ever had sex with him? What does he look like? How old is he? Where is he from? Is he a good kisser? Democrat? Republican? How many inches? Is he on any medications? Where was his mother born?



A guy I know from a job. Wearing...regular clothes, then nothing, then just a man's blue-striped button-down shirt, then nothing. Met--see answer #1. Sex, yes! Ever? Many times. Good kisser...yes, but I'd change a thing or two if I could. Political leaning, left, but don't know if he votes. Inches, I'd say average (avg. being a tad under 6). Medications, don't have a clue. Mother...born out West, I believe.

Did you think I'd answer? I like details, but I share them too, Ms. Smartypants.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> A guy I know from a job. Wearing...regular clothes, then nothing, then just a man's blue-striped button-down shirt, then nothing. Met--see answer #1. Sex, yes! Ever? Many times. Good kisser...yes, but I'd change a thing or two if I could. Political leaning, left, but don't know if he votes. Inches, I'd say average (avg. being a tad under 6). Medications, don't have a clue. Mother...born out West, I believe.
> 
> Did you think I'd answer? I like details, but I share them too, Ms. Smartypants.



Shit. Does this mean I am obligated to answer your questions now??  

p.s. glad you got some!


----------



## Jes (Jun 8, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Shit. Does this mean I am obligated to answer your questions now??
> 
> p.s. glad you got some!



Yes, I'm glad I got some beer too, thanks!

(I never said how old the beer was, now did I?)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 8, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Shit. Does this mean I am obligated to answer your questions now??
> 
> p.s. glad you got some!



The statue of limitations states you must comply in 30 days or less or she has the right to sue.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 12, 2006)

Soy milk
Bottled water
RC Cola
V8 (the regular vegetable kind)
Peach Mango V8 Fusion
Strawberry Banana V8 Fusion


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 16, 2006)

Silk
Bottled water
Pitcher of Sweet Tea
Mike's Hard Lemonade
Beer 
1 can of Pepsi
Milk

I only drink 3 of those items, BTW.  ​


----------



## Esme (Jul 16, 2006)

Brita pitcher- water
pitcher of Crystal Light Peach Tea
2% milk
Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 16, 2006)

filtered water
milk
home made iced tea

I usually also have orange juice but trying to cut that out


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 16, 2006)

milk (red cap of death - gallon)
ice tea (made at home - gallon)
orange juice (my sister left it here when she visited - half gallon)
bottled water ( 6 of the 16 oz bottles)
crystal light (orange x pineapple - 1 gallon)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 16, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Silk
> Bottled water
> Pitcher of Sweet Tea
> Mike's Hard Lemonade
> ...




Let's see, I'll guess the Silk, Bottled Water and...the tea (almost said milk).

Do you live with Laverne DiFazio (who drinks "milk and pepsi"!) OK, I might be dating myself with that reference.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

I think everyone should invite me over...y'all have such nicely stocked fridges.

I have:
Brita water pitcher
Cheap plain soymilk

Party's so NOT at my house.


----------



## wabullets (Jul 17, 2006)

2% milk
Minute Mail OJ
Apple Juice
Sierra Mist
Sunkist Orange soda
Deer Park Water


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think everyone should invite me over...y'all have such nicely stocked fridges.
> 
> I have:
> Brita water pitcher
> ...



You were SO on my mind yesterday girlie. Yesterday after church I got dragged to a vegan Chinese restaurant in Cambridge. The food was actually pretty good! It was my second scuffle with saitan which I've decided I just dont like. This one was battered and soaked in some kind of orange pineapple glaze with sesame seeds in it. Not bad, just too sweet for me. The rest of the food was pretty good. 

Anyway, I"m in there, looking around, checking the scene, and someone tells me that there is some kind of big shindig going down that day - a meeting of some kind of rabid vegan society activist killers or something like that. And I thought of you.  I ate an extra poufy thing with a greenish chicken flavored stuffing in your honor. It was yummy. :eat1: :bow:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> You were SO on my mind yesterday girlie. Yesterday after church I got dragged to a vegan Chinese restaurant in Cambridge. The food was actually pretty good! It was my second scuffle with saitan which I've decided I just dont like. This one was battered and soaked in some kind of orange pineapple glaze with sesame seeds in it. Not bad, just too sweet for me. The rest of the food was pretty good.
> 
> Anyway, I"m in there, looking around, checking the scene, and someone tells me that there is some kind of big shindig going down that day - a meeting of some kind of rabid vegan society activist killers or something like that. And I thought of you.  I ate an extra poufy thing with a greenish chicken flavored stuffing in your honor. It was yummy. :eat1: :bow:



That's a great story, LillyBBW! I hope the rabid vegan animal activist folks weren't too overbearing. Seitan is a mixed bag for many, I'm sure. The texture is well, textury! I have to admit I'm a little jealous, not very many vegetarian delicacies in Detroit. I'm glad poufy things filled with fake chicken were eaten in my honor, though.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 17, 2006)

Milk
Hawaiian Punch
Water
OJ


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's a great story, LillyBBW! I hope the rabid vegan animal activist folks weren't too overbearing. Seitan is a mixed bag for many, I'm sure. The texture is well, textury! I have to admit I'm a little jealous, not very many vegetarian delicacies in Detroit. I'm glad poufy things filled with fake chicken were eaten in my honor, though.



It really was quite yummy. When my friends mentioned this place I recoiled inwardly. (I make a terrible vegetarian) But I've dragged them to so many meat draped establishments I felt it only fair for me to put up and shut up. It was actually quite good. If you ever make it up here to MA let me know, I'll take you there - my treat!

This restaurant has become very popular I've noticed. A regular stream of customers, singles, couples and families there for the buffet - on a Sunday afternoon in 90 degree heat no doubt. My two companions and I noted the big sign in front of the sub shop two doors down that claims they've gone vegan too, where they were merely a run of the mill sub shop before I'm told. Apparently they're looking for a cut of that business. I'd eat there again, no problem.

EDIT: The place was called 'Grasshopper' and it was in the Cambridge/Allson/Brighton area.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

Lilly, I hope to make it out to that area at some point, have never been! I'll certainly take ya up on the offer if I do!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Lilly, I hope to make it out to that area at some point, have never been! I'll certainly take ya up on the offer if I do!




Stickin' my nose in to encourage you to make it to that area next month for the 2006 NAAFA Convention. And Lilly's free lunch. 

hehe


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Let's see, I'll guess the Silk, Bottled Water and...the tea (almost said milk).
> 
> Do you live with Laverne DiFazio (who drinks "milk and pepsi"!) OK, I might be dating myself with that reference.



Ha! "Milk & Pepsi..."

You got two outta three! I'm impressed! 

The 3rd is actually the hard lemonade since I loathe beer an avoid caffiene. Boy do I miss Mountain Dew! ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> ...Boy do I miss Mountain Dew! ​



I've heard that Mountain Dew now has a caffeine free version - but only in limited areas. I know they aren't in NJ. You might want to check around your area!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've heard that Mountain Dew now has a caffeine free version - but only in limited areas. I know they aren't in NJ. You might want to check around your area!



Yes! It would seem that the current marketing gimmick is to put gold on the label for caffeine free beverages. I picked up a can of DDP (Diet Dr. Pepper) and finished it before I noticed the gold on the can indicating that it was, in fact, a can of CFDDP (Caffeine Free Diet Dr. Pepper).


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

I know I was going somewhere with that previous post.....

Oh I remember:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 24, 2006)

Whole milk, diet coke w/splenda, reg. coke, 7-up, kool-aid, water, and formula. Is that considered a beverage? Probably not.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 26, 2006)

*Not much in my fridge except for some Pepsi and half a case of Redbull. Some Grey Goose in the freezer  *


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 26, 2006)

I have declared the Maytag Side by Side a Magic Fridge--- There are now three Corona on the top shelf. I don't know where they came from, but I am disappointed that the beer fairy did not leave limes.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I have declared the Maytag Side by Side a Magic Fridge--- There are now three Corona on the top shelf. I don't know where they came from, but I am disappointed that the beer fairy did not leave limes.



*Actually, the beer fairy left a 6 pack. I just drank 3 of them. And about the limes...my bad. I used those too. Someone told me you were a lemon kind of girl.*


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 26, 2006)

1% milk, V8 tropical splash, water, Mug root beer, Iced tea


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 26, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Actually, the beer fairy left a 6 pack. I just drank 3 of them. And about the limes...my bad. I used those too. Someone told me you were a lemon kind of girl.*


 
hmmmm, did you recycle the bottles? and yes to the lemons, darn you beer fairy.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 27, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> hmmmm, did you recycle the bottles? and yes to the lemons, darn you beer fairy.


*Oooooo..... I didn't recycle. Was I supposed to do that? My bad again.*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 27, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Oooooo..... I didn't recycle. Was I supposed to do that? My bad again.*


 
you're killing me, just killing me......


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 27, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> you're killing me, just killing me......



*I guess I have some serious making up to do.*


----------



## puppy (Aug 4, 2007)

Ran out of milk this morning, so that leaves: Diet Coke, apple juice, cranberry juice, water, and Diet Rite raspberry and orange flavored. I think that's it.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 4, 2007)

Coke zero, lots of different fruit juices, beer, wine, and milk.

I adore coke zero :eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Aug 4, 2007)

Milk, apple juice, cranberry juice, orange juice, diet coke, water


----------



## Friday (Aug 4, 2007)

Milk, water, a couple of bottles of wine (the open one is probably vinegar by now), Talking Rain Ice, a couple beers, a V8 and a gallon of real chocolate milk a friend gave us. The ingredients label lists whole milk and cream as the first two ingredients. It's sinfully delicious.


----------



## toni (Aug 4, 2007)

I ran out of beverages yesterday. Was kind of embarassed because I had absolutely nothing to offer my friend who was over. After he left I made a soda run. I currently have diet cherry pepsi, diet pepsi, reg pepsi, orange soda and red bull in the fridge.  OH and lets not forget the emergency Bacardi that is hidden in my freezer. lol


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 4, 2007)

Milk, water, orange juice, blood orange soda, lemon seltzer, tonic water and gingerale.


----------



## Midori (Aug 4, 2007)

Orange Juice, Pineapple Juice, Limeade, Lemonade, beer, wine, mohito coolers, Club Soda, Diet Z-up, Dr. Pepper, and Diet Pepsi Jazz. In the freezer - vodka and AfterShock.

&#9834;midori


----------



## Tooz (Aug 4, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> blood orange soda.


From Wegmans? :batting:

My fridge is messed, so we HAD milk, but it's like...iced milk now. Other than that, there's some orange juice, some root beer, some bottles of water and a bunch of like...booze.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> From Wegmans? :batting:



Indeed. I <3 the stuff. I buy 10 or 12 bottles at a time.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 4, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Indeed. I <3 the stuff. I buy 10 or 12 bottles at a time.



Yeah, I love the blood orange stuff. It's so cheap with the Weggie scan card thingie, too. <3 Weg.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 4, 2007)

We did this earlier, it was fun. I've still only got water and soy milk. Party's NOT at my house.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 4, 2007)

letsee .. we got some soda .. purple stuff .. Sunny D .. 

oh right, in actuality. I've got Diet cherry vanilla dr. pepper, which pretty much dominates my existence. I've got some orange soda. I've got bottled water. I've got cherry vodka stuff. I've got peach Snapple and some assorted mike's hard whatever. Milk too.


----------



## Creepy (Aug 4, 2007)

Coke, milk, Grolsch, Staropramen, Budweiser and Erdinger.

Beer :wubu:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 4, 2007)

Dr.pepper and umm.... nothing else XD


----------



## panhype (Aug 4, 2007)

Sparkling mineral water, orange juice, chocolate milk, riesling and beer.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 4, 2007)

orange soda, root beer, milk (1%-mine, whole-boyfriend's), fruit punch Gatorade, orange juice, and bottles of water


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2007)

Merged the threads 

oh, and I have Vitamin Water, Turkey Hill decaf iced tea, OJ, Bolthouse Farms hazelnut latte and mocha cappuccino, and water. Roomie has milk, cranberry juice and water.


----------



## panhype (Aug 4, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Merged the threads


Holy crap.. for a sec i was umm.. ... Ma brain wokin' slowww


----------



## mossystate (Aug 4, 2007)

Aw..my lil thread is back..:wubu: 

Milk, Pacifico, orange juice ( lots of pulp, for me..no pulp, for roomie ), apple juice, couple bottles of white wine, water, non-alcoholic sangria, Talking Rain tangerine water, tomato juice, one can of Dr. Pepper


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

Water,orange juice,fruit juice,sprite and some pineapple juice.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 4, 2007)

Skimmed Milk, crusha raspberry milkshake syrup, Bailey's, Martini Bianco, Bulmer's Cider, vodka, lager. I would usually have sparkling water but my son hogged it all.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 4, 2007)

Peach juice, cranberry-grape juice, a bottle of Campari (unopened for two years; it tastes like worming medicine), four cans of Cel-Ray Tonic, and half a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2007)

ok I need more info on Talking Rain and on the Blood Orange soda, please!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 4, 2007)

This morning we had 2 bottles of water and 1/2 a quart of milk... lol now that we went grocery shopping we have more bottled water, orange juice (simply orange.. NO pulp, thanks) Simply Lemonade, cranberry juice, iced tea, diet pepsi, a&w diet cream soda (<3) and some bacardi strawberry. 

I think I might have some crystal light in bottles and some wine too but I should really dump the wine out >.<


----------



## Tina (Aug 4, 2007)

Good Earth green tea, decaf.

Strawberries & Cream organic kefir.

Rice Dream rice milk.

Trader Joe's 1% milk.

Diet Rite cherry cola.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh, I forgot - I also have Chocolate Almond milk (non dairy). Just because it's YUMMY.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 4, 2007)

Milk and iced tea - always. 

Right now making a special appearance - apple juice.

In there, but for specific visitors and will never be touched by me - Dr. P and IBC rootbeer.


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmmm...let's see...

All Natural Green Jasmine Tea

Turkey Hill Lemon Tea Cooler

1% milk

OJ

Juicy Juice (for my son)

Gatorade (lemon lime) 

Dannon Yogurt Smoothie Drinks

Starbucks Iced Coffee (French Vanilla and Mocha)

Coke (a must!)


----------



## Leesa (Aug 4, 2007)

Brita water 1/2 full

1 case Diet Pepsi

I case Diet Pepsi with Lime

A bottle of Green Tea my Mom brought by last week

Some weird Pepsi with strange flavors

2 bottles of wine

No water, it is easier to use the Poland Spring dispenser upstairs.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 4, 2007)

organic 1% milk
vitamin water (the usual 4 flavors)
very vanilla soymilk
spring water (local, bottled ourselves!)
Reed's ginger beer
blueberry wine
OJ
Ithaca Chai


... I think that's it for now.


----------



## Tina (Aug 4, 2007)

After a trip to the store, we can now add two large bottles of lemon-flavored Arizona Iced Tea, for my son, and a few different flavors of Propel for me.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> a bunch of like...booze.



tons of chick beer!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 4, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Name all the liquids in there right now.I have milk..tomato juice..orange juice..apple juice..sparkling waters..champagne..white wine..and one ancient Corona..



Just going from memory, there is milk, Diet Pepsi for wife, Pepsi for daughter, Diet Dr Pepper for me, A bottle of white tea for wife, Budweiser and wine coolers for wife and daughter, daughter's little fist size plastic bottles of Kool-Aid like drink, and a stray can of diet orange soda. There may be other things in the back of the fridge, but I'm not brave enough to venture back there. 

Oh...and if you count the in the door dispensor, my personal favorite, ice water.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay here goes all I can remember:

Acai berry juice, all juice cranberry cocktail, cranberry-raspberry flavored seltzer water, orange flavored seltzer water, pineapple juice, sodas with sugar not high fructose corn syrup (coca cola from mexico, cheerwine, cream soda), a big bottle of limoncello, a bottle of irish cream, (three vodkas, technically they are in the freezer side, but a sipping, mixing and pepper vodka), margarita mixer, bloody mary mixer, chocolate martini mixer, cucumber-lemon flavored spring water, a pitcher of iced tea, milk, some cheap ass white wine I use to cook with, cocoavia nutrition drinks, and a couple bottles of sports drink.

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 5, 2007)

Bottled water
Diet Dr. Pepper
Diet A&W Root Beer
2% Milk
Miller Lite
Shiner Bock
Smirnoff Ice Grape
BV Coastal Chardonnay


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Milk and iced tea - always.
> 
> Right now making a special appearance - apple juice.
> 
> In there, but for specific visitors and will never be touched by me - Dr. P and IBC rootbeer.



You remembered my Dr. Pepper!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Kitchen Fridge: 1% milk, Skim Milk, Grape Juice (Welch's), Orange Juice (Minute Maid, from Concentrate)

Garage Fridge: 1% milk, Skim Milk (spare gallons), Bottled Water, 12 pks of Diet Coke, Coke Zero, CocaCola, Diet Dr. Pepper, Sprite Zero, and Fresca.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Kitchen Fridge: 1% milk, Skim Milk, Grape Juice (Welch's), Orange Juice (Minute Maid, from Concentrate)
> 
> Garage Fridge: 1% milk, Skim Milk (spare gallons), Bottled Water, 12 pks of Diet Coke, Coke Zero, CocaCola, Diet Dr. Pepper, Sprite Zero, and Fresca.



Why am I not surprised that you have 2 fridges??


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Skimmed Milk, crusha raspberry milkshake syrup, *Bailey's, *Martini Bianco, Bulmer's Cider, vodka, lager. I would usually have sparkling water but my son hogged it all.





Tracyarts said:


> Okay here goes all I can remember:
> 
> Acai berry juice, all juice cranberry cocktail, cranberry-raspberry flavored seltzer water, orange flavored seltzer water, pineapple juice, sodas with sugar not high fructose corn syrup (coca cola from mexico, cheerwine, cream soda), a big bottle of limoncello, *a bottle of irish cream,* (three vodkas, technically they are in the freezer side, but a sipping, mixing and pepper vodka), margarita mixer, bloody mary mixer, chocolate martini mixer, cucumber-lemon flavored spring water, a pitcher of iced tea, milk, some cheap ass white wine I use to cook with, cocoavia nutrition drinks, and a couple bottles of sports drink.
> 
> Tracy



Should Bailey's be kept in the fridge? uh oh!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Why am I not surprised that you have 2 fridges??



I thought all foodees have two fridges. Where do you put the turkey to thaw? Where do you keep extra drinks to keep cold?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought all foodees have two fridges. Where do you put the turkey to thaw? Where do you keep extra drinks to keep cold?



ummmm....

1. I buy fresh turkeys

2. If they are extra, they don't need to be cold yet.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 5, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Should Bailey's be kept in the fridge? uh oh!



Dear Husband likes it chilled, and that's how he's always done it. I'm pretty sure you don't have to keep it in the fridge. I think it's just a preference issue. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> Dear Husband likes it chilled, and that's how he's always done it. I'm pretty sure you don't have to keep it in the fridge. I think it's just a preference issue.
> 
> Tracy



OK, that's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 5, 2007)

Bottled water

Soy milk

Fat Free Milk

Pepsi, Coke, Sprite

Lemonade

A bottle of Zinfandel and Riesling (one's a lighter dessert wine)

Pellegrino

Orange Juice


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 5, 2007)

Cyrstal Light pink lemonade
low sodium vegetable juice
skim milk
water, water and water. 
a half a bottle of Snapple Diet green tea

We don't drink soda anymore so I don't keep any in the house


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 5, 2007)

Spring Water
Smart Water
Seltzer Water
Chocolate Milk
Iced Tea
Jolt Cola


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 5, 2007)

Zephyrhills Spring Water
Mountain Dew
Pepsi
MacArthur's Milk

All four of those are pretty much constants. I try to keep cold water in our refrigerator at all times. There is nothing better than a nice, cold water.  Speaking of which..... *goes off to get a cold water*

Fuzzy - Where I do not actually own/have two refrigerators to use, if I had the space, I would be sure to have two. I used to have a "Bachelor" refrigerator in my bedroom when I lived with my mother (four years ago), and I had that in my pantry for 3 years straight in my new apartment. If I had a hook up anywhere else in my apartment for it, I would have gladly used it in another room to store extra/cold drinks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 5, 2007)

Currently, what's mine in the fridge:

The Diet Dr. Pepper.

Have gin, tequila, and a few bottles of wine in the linen closet though.


----------



## Leesa (Aug 5, 2007)

I purchased Juicy Juice for my niece and nephew. Two different flavors, which I do not recall.


----------



## Friday (Aug 6, 2007)

We have a second fridge in the garage. We use it to store things that don't get used every day like extra loaves of Tillamook bought on sale, Costco jugs of soy sauce and bbq sauce and fruit which we buy in large quantities because of the amount the DH eats. We also thaw turkeys in it.  Don't use it to store drinks though 'cause who wants to go out there every time they want one?


----------



## jamie (Aug 6, 2007)

Right now: 

V-8
OJ
Skim milk
Blueberry juice
Acai juice
5 little half cans of diet Sprite
Talon Winery's Sweet Evening Breeze wine
Sampler bottle of Bailey's Caramel.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> ...Sampler bottle of Bailey's Caramel.



Have you sampled it? Do tell!


----------



## jamie (Aug 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Have you sampled it? Do tell!



Yes...it is incredibly sweet but very good. I put about a cup of milk in a little glass and then poured some of the Bailey's Caramel in...deee.lisssh.usss. .

I had taken a nice long shower..gotten in my pajamas and then had that as a nice little pre-teth brushing toddy and it was very relaxing as well. It is so much sweeter than regular Bailey's that I am not exacty sure what to do with it. I can't drink either straight, but it seems like it would lend itself well to coffee, over ice, or as part of some frosty mixed concoction.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> Yes...it is incredibly sweet but very good. I put about a cup of milk in a little glass and then poured some of the Bailey's Caramel in...deee.lisssh.usss. .
> 
> I had taken a nice long shower..gotten in my pajamas and then had that as a nice little pre-teth brushing toddy and it was very relaxing as well. It is so much sweeter than regular Bailey's that I am not exacty sure what to do with it. I can't drink either straight, but it seems like it would lend itself well to coffee, over ice, or as part of some frosty mixed concoction.



After reading this today I went to my bottle of Baileys and poured myself a shot of it. I am so easily influenced.

But you're right, it's very strong straight. I like it over ice - for sipping. And it was good added to cream and Kahlua when I made my Kahlua-rita's in my frozen concoction machine.

I am tempted to get the caramel to add to those as well.

hmm!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 21, 2007)

1% milk
Diet Dr. Pepper
Diet 7-Up


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Bottled water
> 
> Soy milk
> 
> ...



I love that you have soy & regular milk and Pepsi & Coke. You should have a refrigerator magnet that says Equal Opportunity Beverage Employer


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 22, 2007)

skim milk (I hate the stuff, not mine!)
iced green tea
slim-fast
cherry coke zero
coffee (I'm going to make iced coffee later on)


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 22, 2007)

:eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2007)

we have:

2 containers of unused 1% milk, both with about a serving left

1 Fresh container of 1% milk

Poland Springs water

1 can of Peach Fresca

2 bottles of apricot peach carbonated water (Stop & Shop brand..I LOVE it!)

Chocolate Mint Bailey's


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 24, 2007)

Old beer and rumpleminze from a visitor 3 years ago .. Sour milk that i need to flush and iced tea.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet tea
Lemonade
2% milk
Various flavors of Gatorade
Kool Aid Jammers
Bottled water
Shiner Bock
Shiner Heferveizen


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 24, 2007)

whole organic milk, low sodium V8, apple juice, water, 100% (unsweetened) cranberry juice


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 24, 2007)

<>2 Brita filtered pitchers of water
<>1/2 gal. of 2% milk
<>1 bottle of Welch's Concord (MA!) grape juice, unopened
<>12 5.6oz. bottles of CocoVia   (Cocoa is high in the anti-oxidant known as flavanol, & flavanol promotes
dilation of the arteries. Hence, the increase in blood flow to the brain. The wonders of cocoa don't stop there, it has been found to help decrease blood pressure as well, just like red wine, which you should NEVER keep in your fridge!  CocoaVia tastes fantasmic outta de fridge!!)
<>1 bottle of V8 regular, unopened (DAMN! I could'ha had a V8 :doh: lol)
<>2 bottles of blueberry POM (this will please furret :bow, one half-finished 

that's all she wrote!


----------



## pinuptami (Aug 29, 2007)

Right now, I have milk, pomegranate juice, cranberry juice, orange juice (small container) cold water, vodka, 99 bananas, and manishevitz wine.

I have soda floating in and out but I try to not drink it too much.


----------



## Emma (Aug 29, 2007)

Frozen milk (? lol) fake tia maria stuff and some diet coke.


----------

